# Web Easy FTP socket error with LINUX servers?



## DaveyJ (Mar 22, 2008)

I use Web Easy Pro 6 to build my website. I use IX Webhosting for my server. I was originally on IX's windows server but had problems uploading larger files on a web form so I switched to IX's linux server. Now my forms send large attachments like I want. But now I can't get Web Easy's FTP Max to connect. It tells me there is a socket connection error and I should change the port and try again. All my login stuff has not changed. I can still use IX's webshell to upload but I like how Web Easy packages the files. Also with Web Easy's file transfer I can send multiple files at once. With webshell I have to pick them one by one and it is very slow. The port setting on FTP Max is set to "default". If I try to set it to "21" as one tech support forum suggested, I still get the error and when I look at the port setting it keeps flipping back to "default". Like I said, The FTP Max worked until I switched to their linux server. Any suggestions?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Your original problem was probably a restriction with PHP (assuming your web form uses PHP for uploading) since there is a max upload size for files. It can be changed, but only if the staff is willing to do so.

As a test, can you try Filezilla and see if it causes any problems? It's a free program and has worked well for me in the past. http://filezilla-project.org/


----------



## DaveyJ (Mar 22, 2008)

It was using asp on the windows server. IX tech support sucks. I was dealing with them for 3 weeks. They said they upped the max file size but I think were lying to me. The Russian tech guys don't bother reading your posts. Anyway, Linux with php solved that problem. I got an email in to the Web Easy people to see if their product is compatible with Linux. I haven't found any documentation saying that it isn't. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

DaveyJ said:


> It was using asp on the windows server. IX tech support sucks. I was dealing with them for 3 weeks. They said they upped the max file size but I think were lying to me. The Russian tech guys don't bother reading your posts. Anyway, Linux with php solved that problem. I got an email in to the Web Easy people to see if their product is compatible with Linux. I haven't found any documentation saying that it isn't. Thanks for the info.


As long as the FTP client is compatible with the FTP standard, it shouldn't matter what OS the server is running.


----------



## DaveyJ (Mar 22, 2008)

I called my host's 800 number. I seem to have better luck on the phone with them rather than with their web support. Anyway, they gave me a different IP address to plug into my FTP app. and it worked. There is nothing in their manual that says to do that and nobody there told me to do that when I switched to their Linux server. Oh well, it works now. Thanks.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You may wish to tell them this so that they can update their documentation. It will help reduce the number of calls they receive.


----------

